# moisture in headlight



## ezchronic (Mar 18, 2007)

I have a 2005 m6...This last week or so my driver headlight has had moisture in it. When it rains its really bad, and also when I wash it. Is this under warrenty??? If not where can I get a replacement?, without going to the dealer and getting ripped!!
thx
ERIC


----------



## static (Dec 2, 2007)

I haven't had this problem with my GTO but I had it with my Altima. I just opened the cap on a dry day for an hour or two and re-sealed it. Simple fix if there's no damage to the headlight.


----------



## ezchronic (Mar 18, 2007)

ok where is the cap that i romove? and whats the best way to reseal it?


----------



## static (Dec 2, 2007)

Wow. I hadn't looked for it yet. Looks like it's in front of the battery, right side, and the air box, left side. You should be able to just turn it and pop it out, though honestly I haven't worked with them yet. Seems like a pain in the ass to get to. But if you just have a little water trapped in there it's all it would take to fix.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

ezchronic said:


> I have a 2005 m6...This last week or so my driver headlight has had moisture in it. When it rains its really bad, and also when I wash it. Is this under warrenty??? If not where can I get a replacement?, without going to the dealer and getting ripped!!
> thx
> ERIC


I am assuming your car is out of warranty. If not get it fixed under warranty. If you are out of warranty try this.... (as long as there are no cracks in the cover enabling moisture to collect inside)

If you can remove it, place a thin line of clear silicone caulk around the edges of the light assembly, this will act like a gasket. Place the headlight cover back carefully. 

I haven't examined my headlight assy, but chances are there is a gasket. Getting a price for a gasket I have experienced on other cars is $$$. Clear silicone will do the job. About 4 bucks a tube.


----------



## static (Dec 2, 2007)

But if there is water in the headlight already, wouldn't sealing it with silicon just trap the water in?


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

static said:


> But if there is water in the headlight already, wouldn't sealing it with silicon just trap the water in?


You have to remove the moisture, use a hair dryer to dry the condensation. If there is water in there you have to remove it. Once the interior is dry then seal it.


----------



## static (Dec 2, 2007)

Hair drier? Good idea.


----------



## Partsguru1 (May 21, 2007)

I just have to say my piece on the comment about going to a dealer and getting ripped off. I get so damn sick and tired of everybody and their brother bad mouthing all of the dealers!!! I am a 25 yr GM Parts Manager, and find it simply amazing that a person can pay 30K for a vehicle and not be able to understand why replacement parts are more that a couple bucks. Good grief people, do you think todays vehicles are made up of low buck parts and GM just makes a killing when you buy it new?? Put a little thought into that question.

Why does no one ever bitch about how much the furniture store makes on that couch, table, or whatever else you buy from them. Furniture carries the highest markup of anything. The most markup any GM part carries is double cost. I don't consider that a ridiculous amount considering the dealership has expenses just like any other business. 

All I ask is before you bitch about a dealer ripping you off, just think of all the times that a dealer has pulled your butt out of the fire, when you had nowhere else to turn. We aren't the enemy, but like anyone else we are human, and if you cop an attitude we won't be likely to cut you any breaks whatsoever. Ask nice and you might get a discount. I give them all the time, but not to those who accuse me of ripping them off. 

Hmm...I feel better now!!!!!

'Guru


----------



## biguglytruck (Aug 20, 2007)

You can use some rubbing alcohol to remove any moisture in side the housing.


----------



## raspantienator (Nov 20, 2007)

Ultimately Guru, I agree that the dealers have released me from my roughest car problems. Anyone that has been reading my posts for the last 3 months knows that I have recently had very trying times to say the least.

I still however must rely on their service and regain trust because I am just not capable of doing major repairs.

There is an old saying that unfortunately holds some truth- "what have you done for me....today" seems to follow us around as if our Working and Long Term Memory did not exist. We are here for the short term so who cares. 
I have been encouraged by many on this forum to establish the relationship with the Ponitiac dealer and I know that is the best I can do......oh yeah, I just found a new dent on my trunk next to the Pontiac emblem. I know I didn't do it but it was at 3 dealers for 30 days. 
Ok, what did I say about trust?


----------

